
Cybersecurity company Acronis hits unicorn status after raising $147 million - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/18/acronis-raises-147m-from-goldman-sachs-to-expand-its-cyber-security-services/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/18/cybersecurity-company-
acro...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/18/cybersecurity-company-acronis-hits-
unicorn-status-after-raising-147-million-led-by-goldman-sachs/)

